# 4K TV verliert sporadisch PC HDMI Signal



## TheJoker1987 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo PCGH Hardware Team, 

ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen 4K TV von Sony gegönnt (XE8086) welchen ich an meinen System (MSI 1080 ti Gaming X) per HDMI 2.0 Kabel betreibe. Leider habe ich gelegentlich Bildaussetzer (sowohl im Desktop als auch beim spielen) wenn ein RGB (voll) oder ein ycbcr 4:4:4 über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung ausgewählt wird. 

Am Anfang hatte ich hierzu das Kabel ich verdacht, wobei die Störungen erst auftraten sobald ich ein 3M Kabel verwendet habe. Als Kabel habe ich einmal ein Amazon Basic Highspeed 3 Meter sowie ein 3 Meter Premium Kabel von Ultra HDTV (erhältlich über Amazon) angeschlossen. Bei beiden Kabel bekomme ich die genannte Störung. Dabei bricht das HDMI-Signal (Bild + Ton) komplett ab, der TV wird schwarz (bleibt aber an) und zeigt mir die Auflösung von 3840x2160@60hz an. Es ist genau das gleiche als wenn man eine Auflösung ändern würde.

Da es wohl das Kabel nicht sein kann, habe ich noch den TV sowie meine 1080 ti von MSI als Störquelle zur Auswahl. Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich schon die beiden HDMI Ausgänge gecheckt, der Fehler kommt bei beiden. 

Als Treiber verwende ich den neusten also den 384.76 , ebenso ist Windows immer auf den neuesten Stand.

Derzeit habe ich noch einen Verdacht das der TV evtl. kein RGB Signal (voll), ycbcr 4:4:4 (begrenzt) mit 8 Bit dauerhaft darstellen kann. Laut der Anleitung muss man bei den Android TV noch einen "optimierten HDMI-Modus" einschalten was ich auch getan habe. Hierbei steht dann aber sinngemäß das man darauf achten soll, dass die verwendeten Geräte "4K 60p 4:4:4, 4:2:2: und 4K 60p 4:2:0 10 Bit" unterstützen. Sony ist hier einfach sehr schwammig in seiner Erklärung und ich kenne mich zu wenig bei Bildsignalen aus.

Achja bei dem 2 Meter Kabel kamen laut meiner Meinung nach keine solche Bildaussetzer, ich möchte jedoch gerne ein 3 Meter Kabel verwenden da ich den PC wegen den neuen TV umstellen muss (nicht genug Platz da wo er nun steht.)

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn jemand evtl. auch einen 4K der XE80er Serie daheim hat und auch evtl. auf solche Probleme gestoßen ist. Danke!

Mein System:
  OS: Windows 10 Pro - neustes Update
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700x @ 3,8 Ghz
PSU: Dark Power Pro 11 @ 850 Watt
  MB: Asrock Taichi X370
GPU: MSI 1080 ti Gaming X @ 1923mhz bei 0,945 mv (Fehler trat auch bei normaler Spannung auf)
HDD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120 GB , SSD 850 EVO 1 TB


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Juli 2017)

Ich denke mit 4:2:0 und 8 Bit sollte es wie gewünscht laufen, habe diese Aussetzer auch (nutze einen Samsung UE55KS9090) unter RGB und/oder 4:4:4/4:2:2...

Meine es liegt mitunter schon auch an der Kabellänge!


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Juli 2017)

Super Danke! Dachte schon ich muss den zurücksenden. Hab bei Nvidia im Forum sogar gelesen, das dass Problem wohl zwischen Sony und Nvidia bestehen soll bzw. das Problem bei Nvdia liegen soll. Die dortigen Nutzer konnten das Problem umschiffen in dem sie das Bild auf 59hz gestellt haben. Das funktionierte bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juli 2017)

das ist einer der gruende warum iich fuer das verbinden von 4k geraeten nur noch aif kabel mix maximal 1.5 meter laenge setze.mit allen anderen. laengen darueber habe ich immer probleme gehabt.


----------

